# Mosquito spawn.



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

What's your favorite setup to throw when the eyes get going for their spawn. I always seem to have the best luck using my river set, casting a floating jig with about a 24"-36" leader with a nice slow retrieve.


Mods, if you see fit, can you move to another forum since this is not a report, thanks.


----------



## rodfather (Jun 19, 2011)

What size type weight do you use, attached to your leader?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

1/4oz or 3/8oz right above swivel. Guess it would be Carolina rigged. 8# test line, 6# for leader, on a 7' medium rod. Egg or bullet sinker. Sometimes I'll go heavier, 3/4 or 1oz if I want to cover ground faster and that helps keep contact with bottom.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

What color jig? Chartreuse?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I usually have a bunch of orange, chartreuse, white, pink, and black. Most of the time tipped with twister tails of the same assortment of colors.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a good rig. I've caught a lot of fish at Skeeter with it. Plus, if you're using minnows there's always the chance for a big crappie. When in the stump fields I like to use a slip float, but now that I think about it that action usually heats up post-spawn. The thing about Mosquito is that you can catch fish anywhere depending on the time of year.

I've caught walleye in 3-4 FOW in weed beds with the wind blowing in. Whatever you could drag through there without hanging up was the way to go.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I fished with shortdrift one day on his boat and he out fished me 5-1 with road runners.. guess what I now fish??


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Same thing happened to me probably 15yrs ago with a friend from work. We were fishing Alum Creek down by the dam and this dude stood right next to me casting to the same spots pulling alot more fish. I always have them in the arsenal since then.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> I fished with shortdrift one day on his boat and he out fished me 5-1 with road runners.. guess what I now fish??


I love Road Runners! My BIL turned me on to them. They are what I like to hang under those slip bobbers. Sometimes that little spinner blade underneath makes all the difference. Northland also makes a version of it called the Pow-R-Head jig. I like Road Runners better.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

What do you guys run plastic wise on those roadrunner?
How do you work it under a slip bobber? I have a load of those I picked up at a garage sale cheap but never really ran them.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Anything I would put on a lead head or floater I will use on a roadrunner. I've caught fish with just the roadrunner with nothing on it. That little bit of flash does make a difference sometimes.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Neat thanks


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey bowman how do you work them under a bobber?


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

What weight roadrunner do you run?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Myself I use 1/8 and 1/4.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ldrjay said:


> Hey bowman how do you work them under a bobber?


 I don't really "work" them, I just want them to hang above whatever snags are down there, like the stump fields at Mosquito. One time my BIL and I found a little stump field that was loaded with eyes. If we could keep from snagging up long enough we could catch fish, but we were losing our brains in there! After yet another lost jig I flipped open my tackle box, my eyes lit on a slip float, and the light bulb came on! 

We were fishing about 12FOW with the tops of the stumps reaching to about 10FOW. So I set my bobber stop to keep the jig, Road Runner, whatever, about 9 to 9 1/2 feet down. I wanted it swimming just above the stumps. It's well known that walleye and crappie like to feed "up". If they see a bait swimming above them, and if they're in the mood to feed, they'll go get it.



Brian87 said:


> What weight roadrunner do you run?


I try to match the weight of the bait to the size of the slip float. Generally you want that float running kind of low in the water, so if a fish sips in your bait on a light bite the float will sink without the fish feeling too much resistance. 

However, I ran into a situation on Pymy, again with my BIL, when we were fishing the stump field East of the big island (Clark or Whaley) on the North end for crappie. I went to the slip float and it would give a little "bounce" and then lay over on it's side! This told me the fish were coming up from below and taking the bait on their way up! They'd put slack in the line below the float which was what caused the float to lay over. 

I flat out murdered big crappie that day! I was throwing back 10 & 11 inchers! I only have so much patience for fish cleaning! If it wasn't a foot long or better, I couldn't be bothered! 

Believe me, slip float techniques are very worthwhile to learn.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We use slip bobers in the stumps at mosquito. Drag them behind the boat drifting and snap them every once in a while. Great for crappie. Keeps the snags down.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I love running slip bobber myself I was just curious about the roadrunner under one. I just figured it had to keep moving to be effective with the blade.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ldrjay said:


> I love running slip bobber myself I was just curious about the roadrunner under one. I just figured it had to keep moving to be effective with the blade.


Usually there's enough wave action(however light) to keep the jigs active this time of year. The blade, just fluttering, could(should) provoke an attack.) If flat, just reel back slowly? ff's technique of "drifting" does it, as well.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

No one has a favorite they want to share?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Pooch said:


> No one has a favorite they want to share?


F11 raps. Or 1/8to 1/4 once jig and twister are my go to. Sometimes a tandem small jig and twister.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There's all kinds of things you can hang under a slip float. Just keep trying things until you find what the fish like. I've had days where the fish, eyes I assume, would bite the twister tails off the jigs, so I'd rip them off before I put the jig down. Other times I'd leave the body off entirely and put a minnow or hunk of crawler on it. Same with Road Runners. Or anything. Usually we'll drift, but if we hit a few fish in quick succession we might try to anchor and castr to the work the area intensively. It's a guessing game, and I haven't figured it out more times than I have. But it sure make you feel good when you do.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Pooch said:


> What's your favorite setup to throw when the eyes get going for their spawn. I always seem to have the best luck using my river set, casting a floating jig with about a 24"-36" leader with a nice slow retrieve.
> 
> 
> Mods, if you see fit, can you move to another forum since this is not a report, thanks.


If you are fishing March and April, the best advice I can give is to fish an hour before dark to an hour, hour and a half after dark. Fish a 1/4 to 3/8 oz natural lead color jig head, pinch the tail off a green twister and just use the body, tipped with a minnow. Stinger hooks can be used also. Fish rocky/sandy bottoms with the wind in your face. It has worked for me for over 40 years. John


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

luredaddy said:


> If you are fishing March and April, the best advice I can give is to fish an hour before dark to an hour, hour and a half after dark. Fish a 1/4 to 3/8 oz natural lead color jig head, tipped with a minnow. Stinger hooks can be used also. Fish rocky/sandy bottoms with the wind in your face. It has worked for me for over 40 years. John


Points and current breaks are dynamite.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Count down rapala’s and reel ever so slow !


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I knew a guy who used to night fish for spawning eyes at Mosquito. Full moon, always around tax time (4/15). He would fish off of a hump in 2-3' of water, well out in the lake. Sorry I don't know more specifics on location but small jigs, retrieved super slow was the ticket. He would catch all males and he showed me the messy floor of his boat as evidence. Yuk


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been fishing the Mosquito spawning run since the late 60's and have always done best fishing rocky points just about dusk and into the night. When the fish come in you usually see them rolling on the surface. Only fished with jig and minnows when I first started but now use floating Rapala's most of the time. One trip I always remember happened many years ago, took the boat out during the run and limited out. I was putting the boat back on the trailer 30 minutes after launching. That year the limit was ten eye's, all on jig and minnow. That was the best year I ever had during the run. Pre-spawn and post-spawn I tend to fish early evening and just before dawn but when the run is peaking you can catch them all day long. ODNR usually puts a couple test nets out as early as possible to check the stages of the run. When they start getting the females they rush out and set the rest of the nets to harvest the eggs. Watch the causeway early, they normally set a test net there. When they get it set get your butt into the water, the run isn't too far away. Good luck and remember to stay safe.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Pooch said:


> Same thing happened to me probably 15yrs ago with a friend from work. We were fishing Alum Creek down by the dam and this dude stood right next to me casting to the same spots pulling alot more fish. I always have them in the arsenal since then.



lol,,, I have a good friend who LOVES to use & LOOSE roadrunners in the Mosquito stumps!! (right Chris?) ;>)
SO,,,, i went ahead & bought the molds. Here's an ugly paint pic of the larger 5/8-3/4 ones I made up for Erie drifting. Some I made up into weight forward 2 hook harnesses.

*BTW Pooch,,,, if you & Gary ever want to pour up a bunch of jigs, in-lines, or slip sinkers,,,
on a rainy day, just let me know,,,
I got the time, molds & lead,,,, you guys bring the blades & PIZZA!*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ooops, forgot the pic. (& I can't find the small roadrunner pic?)


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Doboy said:


> lol,,, I have a good friend who LOVES to use & LOOSE roadrunners in the Mosquito stumps!! (right Chris?) ;>)
> SO,,,, i went ahead & bought the molds. Here's an ugly paint pic of the larger 5/8-3/4 ones I made up for Erie drifting. Some I made up into weight forward 2 hook harnesses.
> 
> *BTW Pooch,,,, if you & Gary ever want to pour up a bunch of jigs, in-lines, or slip sinkers,,,
> ...


yes jerry! hoping to get out there this year to lose less and catch more fish,still have a whole instant coffee jar full, ready to use and lose!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Pooch said:


> No one has a favorite they want to share?


they just did!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

bubbster said:


> they just did!


And, is that all you got?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Tbomb55 said:


> I knew a guy who used to night fish for spawning eyes at Mosquito. Full moon, always around tax time (4/15). He would fish off of a hump in 2-3' of water, well out in the lake. Sorry I don't know more specifics on location but small jigs, retrieved super slow was the ticket. He would catch all males and he showed me the messy floor of his boat as evidence. Yuk


 Good point about not ignoring the shallows. Had one of our best days on Skeeters north end with the wind howling out of the Southwest! It was slow, definitely fishing and not cartching. We got lazy on one drift with the poles out, but we were eating sandwiches and having coffee. WE drifted pretty close to shore when I got a bite that meant business! A 24" eye in 4 FOW right up against a weed bed! My buddy wanted to motor back out to the middle of the lake! I said, NO!! I caught the fish here! Let's fish here! Think about it, it's a classic patterm A strong wind blows baitfish up against structure, and the game fish follow! It just had to be shoved right. in my face before I recognized it. We've also caught eyes in 4 to 5 FOW at Milton. Several times in the middle of the day! Sometimes I feel we overthink this stuff!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Over thinking...lol. I know what you mean.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> Good point about not ignoring the shallows. Had one of our best days on Skeeters north end with the wind howling out of the Southwest! It was slow, definitely fishing and not cartching. We got lazy on one drift with the poles out, but we were eating sandwiches and having coffee. WE drifted pretty close to shore when I got a bite that meant business! A 24" eye in 4 FOW right up against a weed bed! My buddy wanted to motor back out to the middle of the lake! I said, NO!! I caught the fish here! Let's fish here! Think about it, it's a classic patterm A strong wind blows baitfish up against structure, and the game fish follow! It just had to be shoved right. in my face before I recognized it. We've also caught eyes in 4 to 5 FOW at Milton. Several times in the middle of the day! Sometimes I feel we overthink this stuff!


your right!some good weed lines on southend as well


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

We used to drift near the weeds in 5-8' of water , mid May through June. 11:00 AM -1:00 PM, using crawler harnesses. The eyes liked to move in there and feed, during that brief window.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Have you guys never actually fished in the weeds? We catch eye in 3 to 5 ft in mid day after the spawn time. It's my favorite place to fish in any lake!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh absolutely! I was just describing a eye opening instances that kind of took the blinders off. Maybe it's from reaading too many fishing mags in my youth, but eyes were described as not liking lightm thus they wanted deep cool water with a rocky substrate, blah, blah, blah! Then you think about weeds. They provide shade, cover, food, everything you could want.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I like to fish the weed beds with a slip float. Anchor on the outside and let the wind drift the bait into the edge of the weeds. Reel in a little and let it drift in again. I can cover a large section of the weed bed without getting in to close and spooking the fish. Works great for crappies.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Loving this thread!!!


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

When does the mosquito bite pick up usually? So many people use blade baits but i cant buy a fish on them. At WB a lot of people use propeller jigs but same story. Road Runners on the other hand...if im using a jig with flash thats it. As far as rods go ive got a light action st. Croix eyecon, 7ft., medium 7.5 st croix and a 6.5 footer as well...naturally the musky hit the light action to ensure a 10 to 15 minute war haha


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

Pooch said:


> No one has a favorite they want to share?


Road runners. I like berkley ribbon tail grubs grub, power grubs, and the classic 3 inch mister twister to go with em'. Also the classic jig and minnow. Various rapala hjs n' xraps and thundersticks. During daylight i throw glass perch and and flicker shads for all the musky at WB


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Speaking of weeds it takes some patience but fun as well. When the weeds are coming up I love throwing shad raps medium speed and ticking the weed tops with a rip when you hit a solid weed. This will cause strikes.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Went for a ride acrossed the causeway at Mosquito this morning checking to see if the test net was in yet, it wasn't. I expect to see it soon. Checked the Rt 88 State ramp and the docks are in, there was 5 boats out cruising looking for some fish to play with. Guess I'd better get the boat cleaned out and fresh gas in the tank, the run will be on before ya know it.


----------



## Bmcclain1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Pooch said:


> What's your favorite setup to throw when the eyes get going for their spawn. I always seem to have the best luck using my river set, casting a floating jig with about a 24"-36" leader with a nice slow retrieve.
> 
> 
> Mods, if you see fit, can you move to another forum since this is not a report, thanks.


I like how you put that. I haven't done the Maumee run in years, but that was my standard set up I used to use.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Speaking of road runners. Cleaning out some things and found these


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Pooch said:


> Speaking of road runners. Cleaning out some things and found these
> View attachment 256695


Need my address


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bwana J said:


> Went for a ride acrossed the causeway at Mosquito this morning checking to see if the test net was in yet, it wasn't. I expect to see it soon. Checked the Rt 88 State ramp and the docks are in, there was 5 boats out cruising looking for some fish to play with. Guess I'd better get the boat cleaned out and fresh gas in the tank, the run will be on before ya know it.


Do me a favor and quit telling people there are "test nets" no such thing, when the nets go in, they all go in. They all get checked daily until there are enough harvested eggs.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey ezbite, you going for a ride along this year? Would like to see another video.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Pooch said:


> Hey ezbite, you going for a ride along this year? Would like to see another video.


Yea I am and I will be doing a video to show everyone what's in the lake.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Ezbite, sorry bout that. Won't do that anymore. Thanks for setting me straight. Tight lines.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bwana J said:


> Ezbite, sorry bout that. Won't do that anymore. Thanks for setting me straight. Tight lines.


i wasnt trying to set you straight, I just want people to know they all go in at once, get checked daily. the ODNR personnel bust there hump daily at this time of the year and by the way, that one on the southeast side of the causeway is usually loaded.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Wonder "what makes them go into the nets?"
Are they set in creek channels or something?
Always wondered.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

TClark said:


> Wonder "what makes them go into the nets?"
> Are they set in creek channels or something?
> Always wondered.


Funny thing about nets that I don't get is according to the pro perch betters walleye don't like the nets and don't go into them! 

It's actually cool as all heck to see the fish get milked at the docks. I'll be going out tomorrow to test my early season spots and see what's going on.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ve watched the dnr at mos ramp. those guys work hard and it don,t matter about the weather. good place to show the kids whats in the lake.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Stopped out there today and tried casting. The wind was strong. Talked to the resource officer for a bit. He didn't know when the nets were going in. Said call odnr office and they would say. Two amish boats at causeway ramp. One small fish.


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

A good friend of mine used build and run the nets in Mosquito, way back when. They attach a long lead net to the shore running perpendicular out deeper water. The lead ends at the opening of a large wing net, anchored deep water As fish swim in potential spawning areas they encounter the lead blocking their way they either go back the way they came , go shallow eventually coming to he shore, or go deep to the net. The wings direct the fish through several throat or funnels into a series of square holding cars. They lift the end car into the boat and dip the fish out. Building good nets is a lost art, and you would be amazed to see what it takes to build one. Oh and if you think nets would be a good place to catch fish your wrong. They are a good place to get hung on the net and lose tackle. Had to be careful pulling nets at the end of the year, that you don't grab a handful of hooks instead of net.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

These Roadrunner Pro Series jigs are the ones that have always produced for me. They have a wider gap hook and willow leaf blade. Great crawler or minnow jigs but no bait keeper for plastic.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Rootstown308 said:


> Road runners. I like berkley ribbon tail grubs grub, power grubs, and the classic 3 inch mister twister to go with em'. Also the classic jig and minnow. Various rapala hjs n' xraps and thundersticks. During daylight i throw glass perch and and flicker shads for all the musky at WB





Rootstown308 said:


> Road runners. I like berkley ribbon tail grubs grub, power grubs, and the classic 3 inch mister twister to go with em'. Also the classic jig and minnow. Various rapala hjs n' xraps and thundersticks. During daylight i throw glass perch and and flicker shads for all the musky at WB


So when you guys fish just a jig and minnow are you just pitching a 1/4 oz or so round jig with a minnow on it? Just let it sink to the bottom and work it back to the boat?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

In a nutshell, for lead head jigs, yes. But I like to think there's a little more to it. Most of the time when I cast I like to feel the bottom, kinda like, tic,tic,tic,tic,. Gives you an idea what going on down there. In the river, your looking for depressions, holes. In the lake you want to find bottom structure. Cuz that's what they relate too, right? Sometimes if your marking fish high, a bit faster retrieve and just swimming it back. Sometimes just completely vertical, hopping it up and down a few inches or even a couple feet. Have to play around and some times be creative. Remember you have to work the jig a bit. otherwise it's just a minnow anchor.

I'm a far cry from a great jig fisherman. They are just so simple to use, and work in almost any situation. And cheap. Cuz if you use them as intended, your gonna lose quite a bit.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

wetlander said:


> A good friend of mine used build and run the nets in Mosquito, way back when. They attach a long lead net to the shore running perpendicular out deeper water. The lead ends at the opening of a large wing net, anchored deep water As fish swim in potential spawning areas they encounter the lead blocking their way they either go back the way they came , go shallow eventually coming to he shore, or go deep to the net. The wings direct the fish through several throat or funnels into a series of square holding cars. They lift the end car into the boat and dip the fish out. Building good nets is a lost art, and you would be amazed to see what it takes to build one. Oh and if you think nets would be a good place to catch fish your wrong. They are a good place to get hung on the net and lose tackle. Had to be careful pulling nets at the end of the year, that you don't grab a handful of hooks instead of net.


I beg to differ! I fish the same areas and do well most of the time I fish them even when the nets are gone. There is a reason why the nets are there. Haven't lost anything on the nets yet but shore has got a few jigs and one crankbait.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Pooch said:


> In a nutshell, for lead head jigs, yes. But I like to think there's a little more to it. Most of the time when I cast I like to feel the bottom, kinda like, tic,tic,tic,tic,. Gives you an idea what going on down there. In the river, your looking for depressions, holes. In the lake you want to find bottom structure. Cuz that's what they relate too, right? Sometimes if your marking fish high, a bit faster retrieve and just swimming it back. Sometimes just completely vertical, hopping it up and down a few inches or even a couple feet. Have to play around and some times be creative. Remember you have to work the jig a bit. otherwise it's just a minnow anchor.
> 
> I'm a far cry from a great jig fisherman. They are just so simple to use, and work in almost any situation. And cheap. Cuz if you use them as intended, your gonna lose quite a bit.


Good advice Pooch. Braid or no stretch line also helps a lot with feeling bottom.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't think he was saying the spots the nets are in are not a good place to fish. I think he was saying they are not good because the nets can eat your tackle.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> These Roadrunner Pro Series jigs are the ones that have always produced for me. They have a wider gap hook and willow leaf blade. Great crawler or minnow jigs but no bait keeper for plastic.
> View attachment 256764


Nothing can be as frustrating as plastics "slipping" down on the curve of your hook! Couple tips on keeping the plastics "in place" on such jigs. Go to a hobby store where they sell pierced earring makings. Get a pack of the little clear "keepers"( they're like a tiny piece of plastic/rubber tubing)-ask our wife or GF! After you put the grub on your hook seated against the jighead, "carefully" push one of the "keeers" onto the hook , over the barb and up against the grub. Another thing to use are the little rubber "bobber stops"! Better tackle store have them in clear, red, and black. Clear is my fave but the red adds a bit of contrast to white,mgreen, or yellow baits!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Nothing can be as frustrating as plastics "slipping" down on the curve of your hook! Couple tips on keeping the plastics "in place" on such jigs. Go to a hobby store where they sell pierced earring makings. Get a pack of the little clear "keepers"( they're like a tiny piece of plastic/rubber tubing)-ask our wife or GF! After you put the grub on your hook seated against the jighead, "carefully" push one of the "keeers" onto the hook , over the barb and up against the grub. Another thing to use are the little rubber "bobber stops"! Better tackle store have them in clear, red, and black. Clear is my fave but the red adds a bit of contrast to white,mgreen, or yellow baits!


or you can just use crazy glue like I do


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Pooch said:


> In a nutshell, for lead head jigs, yes. But I like to think there's a little more to it. Most of the time when I cast I like to feel the bottom, kinda like, tic,tic,tic,tic,. Gives you an idea what going on down there. In the river, your looking for depressions, holes. In the lake you want to find bottom structure. Cuz that's what they relate too, right? Sometimes if your marking fish high, a bit faster retrieve and just swimming it back. Sometimes just completely vertical, hopping it up and down a few inches or even a couple feet. Have to play around and some times be creative. Remember you have to work the jig a bit. otherwise it's just a minnow anchor.
> 
> I'm a far cry from a great jig fisherman. They are just so simple to use, and work in almost any situation. And cheap. Cuz if you use them as intended, your gonna lose quite a bit.


Thanks for the info Pooch!! looking forward to getting out. I’ve been historically a drift and troller but it’s time to mix it up this year!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Nothing can be as frustrating as plastics "slipping" down on the curve of your hook! Couple tips on keeping the plastics "in place" on such jigs. Go to a hobby store where they sell pierced earring makings. Get a pack of the little clear "keepers"( they're like a tiny piece of plastic/rubber tubing)-ask our wife or GF! After you put the grub on your hook seated against the jighead, "carefully" push one of the "keeers" onto the hook , over the barb and up against the grub. Another thing to use are the little rubber "bobber stops"! Better tackle store have them in clear, red, and black. Clear is my fave but the red adds a bit of contrast to white,mgreen, or yellow baits!


That's a great tip! Thanks! I have a few packs of bobber stops, so I will have to remember that.
A lot of times I will pinch the tail off of a plastic grub and just use the body for some bulk and color along with a crawler or minnow. They don't tend to slip nearly as much, but they still slide a bit.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Doesn't take much slip to impede proper hooking of that trophy of a lifetime! Additionally Tom, have to believe that residual Super Glue chemical "scent" is not quite as good as Gulp juice! You can easily forever pin your steelie beads with "bobber stops" as well. Slide The bead on your line, put the 'stop' where you want it then slide the bead "over" the stop!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> Good advice Pooch. Braid or no stretch line also helps a lot with feeling bottom.


 Make sure to put a mono or fluoro leader on that braid, especially in those stump field. Otherwise you can wind up with a tiny, little "anchor" out there!



Pooch said:


> I don't think he was saying the spots the nets are in are not a good place to fish. I think he was saying they are not good because the nets can eat your tackle.


 True that! The fisheries people know that lake like nobody's business. I've noticeced that they generally run them nets off of points. And I think guys try to fish too close to them. If a walleye can be 2 feet from the net, there are probably some 20 feet away.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

ezbite said:


> or you can just use crazy glue like I do


yea but then the crappies can smell the glue.....no?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

These Roadrunner "Natural Science" jigs have a bait keeper and are my favorites with plastics. They make some cool colors in these but they are a bit more expensive.


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes pooch that is what I meant. Of course the nets are in good areas, that's kind of the point of setting them there. Its just that it's those nets can snag everything and anything. Ask the guys running nets about exposed bottons.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mosquitopat said:


> yea but then the crappies can smell the glue.....no?


ive never noticed any difference in catch rate


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

wetlander said:


> Yes pooch that is what I meant. Of course the nets are in good areas, that's kind of the point of setting them there. Its just that it's those nets can snag everything and anything. Ask the guys running nets about exposed bottons.


Lol I have played near them but most of the fish I catch are in the area. Every now and then I will cast parallel. Crazy how many fish run perpendicular and parallel when they are going. Pair of chem lights in bottles at the last bouey help to keep clear at night. 
Btw I don't fish the day very much for eyes until erie or just after spawn at skeeter or pyma.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

ezbite said:


> i wasnt trying to set you straight, I just want people to know they all go in at once, get checked daily. the ODNR personnel bust there hump daily at this time of the year and by the way, that one on the southeast side of the causeway is usually loaded.


Tom, I know in the past they've said if there are not enough females in the nets they just dump them and don't haul any in until such time there's enough to start the milking. 
Talked to one of the guys the other day and their having problems getting the Saugers because of high water so nets shouldn't go into Mosquito about the 12th.
I'm sure I'll see you out there I seem to make it out a few time while their working.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FireMurph said:


> Tom, I know in the past they've said if there are not enough females in the nets they just dump them and don't haul any in until such time there's enough to start the milking.
> Talked to one of the guys the other day and their having problems getting the Saugers because of high water so nets shouldn't go into Mosquito about the 12th.
> I'm sure I'll see you out there I seem to make it out a few time while their working.



I've never heard that? They get a good female with eggs, she goes back to the ramp for egg harvesting? I Never heard of them dumping?? every Walleye pulled from the net is recorded. Some are not ready to give up their eggs so yes those go back.


----------

